# Supporting member pics, post them here!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Over the past few weeks we have been asked several times to show some high quality pics of the supporting member T-Shirts and a lot of people have seemed to have a hard time finding them, so we took some professional photos for you to see what they look like. In the current photo(s) below (I will add more) These shirts have been extensively washed several times to show the durability. Enjoy and here is the link to sign up for supporting member status - SUPPORTING MEMBERS

Take your time to post a picture of your supporting member shirt, we love to see the suport!

Male shirts:










Female Shirts:


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Shhh, need all my sleep before December.

View attachment 647


Tarkus.Z


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is mine from the original thread in the supporting member forum.

View attachment 373


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well its not a pic of me  but Im very Supportive


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

RootzWiki shirt is under the jacket. It was a bit cold in SF. LOL








Repin RootzWiki at the bar for my bday


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Add a couple of more Rootz shirts.


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

Where can i get a freaking shirt!


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Evil_DevNull said:


> Where can i get a freaking shirt!


 http://rootzwiki.com/store/


----------



## ScreamingSkulls (Mar 11, 2012)

Any chance you guys might offer 3xl shirts?


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

nope, but the xxl shirts are larger than most.


----------

